

How The Economic Machine Works by Ray Dalio - simonreed
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHe0bXAIuk0

======
Jugurtha
This is very cool, Simonreed. (voice in the video is Ray Dalio's).

I enjoyed reading "How the Economic Machine Works"[0] and also
"Principles"[1]. But something like this is sort of sweet. Thanks,

[0]:
[http://bit.ly/howtheeconomicmachineworkspdf](http://bit.ly/howtheeconomicmachineworkspdf)
[PDF] [1]:
[http://bit.ly/principlesbyraydaliopdf](http://bit.ly/principlesbyraydaliopdf)
[PDF]

